# Uomini: cosa ne pensate di una donna sposata che tradisce?



## Simy (17 Maggio 2013)

come da titolo....


----------



## gas (17 Maggio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> come da titolo....


vorrei essere il suo amante


----------



## Simy (17 Maggio 2013)

non è nelle opzioni


----------



## Lui (17 Maggio 2013)

potrebbe essere meno donna.


----------



## gas (17 Maggio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> non è nelle opzioni


posso avere una seconda possibilità di risposta? :smile:


----------



## Eliade (17 Maggio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> come da titolo....


Sono passabile per un uomo, se m'infilo una pera nei pantaloni? :carneval:


----------



## Simy (17 Maggio 2013)

apriamo anche alle donne


----------



## gas (17 Maggio 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Sono passabile per un uomo, se m'infilo una pera nei pantaloni? :carneval:


se ha il picciolo si


----------



## OcchiVerdi (17 Maggio 2013)

Io penso che saranno beneamati cazzi suoi e del relativo marito. In caso poi lo tradisse con me ne sarei anche contento. 

rose rosse per meeeeeeeeee.......


----------



## gas (17 Maggio 2013)

cosa ne possiamo pensare?
se tradisce avrà i suoi buoni motivi
la donna è molto cerebrale per cui se in casa è soddisfatta, non sente la necessità di cercare altro :smile:


----------



## stellina (17 Maggio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> cosa ne possiamo pensare?
> se tradisce avrà i suoi buoni motivi
> la donna è molto cerebrale per cui se in casa è soddisfatta, non sente la necessità di cercare altro :smile:


verde mio!
ci sono miriadi di tradimenti perpetuati dalle donne (oh anche dagli uomini). da chi tradisce per una scopata in più a chi per amore ma non se la sente di mollare tutto. quindi miriadi di sfumature nella definizione, se comprese le motivazioni che portano al tradimento. 
il mio solito esempio molto estremo....
prendiamo una donna maltrattata e umiliata dal marito. lei decide per motivi suoi (che qui non siamo tenuti ad argomentare) di restare in casa col marito. poi un giorno incontra un'altro uomo. questo è gentile, la fa ridere, la ascolta...lei tradisce il marito ed inizia una relazione. lei la definireste troia??!!!no!!!! 
so che è un esempio estremo però...solo per riflettere.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (17 Maggio 2013)

stellina ha detto:


> verde mio!
> ci sono miriadi di tradimenti perpetuati dalle donne (oh anche dagli uomini). da chi tradisce per una scopata in più a chi per amore ma non se la sente di mollare tutto. quindi miriadi di sfumature nella definizione, se comprese le motivazioni che portano al tradimento.
> il mio solito esempio molto estremo....
> prendiamo una donna maltrattata e umiliata dal marito. lei decide per motivi suoi (che qui non siamo tenuti ad argomentare) di restare in casa col marito. poi un giorno incontra un'altro uomo. questo è gentile, la fa ridere, la ascolta...lei tradisce il marito ed inizia una relazione. lei la definireste troia??!!!no!!!!
> so che è un esempio estremo però...solo per riflettere.


:bacio:


----------



## lothar57 (17 Maggio 2013)

stellina ha detto:


> verde mio!
> ci sono miriadi di tradimenti perpetuati dalle donne (oh anche dagli uomini). da chi tradisce per una scopata in più a chi per amore ma non se la sente di mollare tutto. quindi miriadi di sfumature nella definizione, se comprese le motivazioni che portano al tradimento.
> il mio solito esempio molto estremo....
> prendiamo una donna maltrattata e umiliata dal marito. lei decide per motivi suoi (che qui non siamo tenuti ad argomentare) di restare in casa col marito. poi un giorno incontra un'altro uomo. questo è gentile, la fa ridere, la ascolta...lei tradisce il marito ed inizia una relazione. lei la definireste troia??!!!no!!!!
> so che è un esempio estremo però...solo per riflettere.



Ciao Stella,brava!!Ma io questo lo do per scontato...e infatti ti diro'che sto''litigando''con amica,perche'la voglio convincere a tradire realmente il marito,che da ben 4 anni non fa piu'sesso,a casa, le ho detto perche'fuori ha di sicuro un'altra.E lo faccio senza secondi fini.

Il sondaggio riguarda donne normali,con vita sessuale normalissima a casa,con figli,amici...etc etc..ok?

Quindi se non manca niente,e'giusto chiamarla troia,


----------



## Minerva (17 Maggio 2013)

stellina ha detto:


> verde mio!
> ci sono miriadi di tradimenti perpetuati dalle donne (oh anche dagli uomini). da chi tradisce per una scopata in più a chi per amore ma non se la sente di mollare tutto. quindi miriadi di sfumature nella definizione, se comprese le motivazioni che portano al tradimento.
> il mio solito esempio molto estremo....
> prendiamo una donna maltrattata e umiliata dal marito. lei decide per motivi suoi (che qui non siamo tenuti ad argomentare) di restare in casa col marito. poi un giorno incontra un'altro uomo. questo è gentile, la fa ridere, la ascolta...lei tradisce il marito ed inizia una relazione. lei la definireste troia??!!!no!!!!
> so che è un esempio estremo però...solo per riflettere.


 quella donna maltrattata dal marito deve semplicemente allontanarsi da lui prima di tutto, altro che tradimento.
per la sua dignità e se ha dei figli anche per la loro


----------



## Simy (17 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> quella donna maltrattata dal marito deve semplicemente allontanarsi da lui prima di tutto, altro che tradimento.
> per la sua dignità e se ha dei figli anche per la loro



concordo


----------



## JON (17 Maggio 2013)

Votato. Sono affari suoi...e di chi ne subisce le conseguenze.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (17 Maggio 2013)

Minerva, Simy,
forse vi siete perse questo passaggio....




stellina ha detto:


> ...(che qui non siamo tenuti ad argomentare) .....


----------



## stellina (17 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Stella,brava!!Ma io questo lo do per scontato...e infatti ti diro'che sto''litigando''con amica,perche'la voglio convincere a tradire realmente il marito,che da ben 4 anni non fa piu'sesso,a casa, le ho detto perche'fuori ha di sicuro un'altra.E lo faccio senza secondi fini.
> 
> Il sondaggio riguarda donne normali,con vita sessuale normalissima a casa,con figli,amici...etc etc..ok?
> 
> Quindi se non manca niente,e'giusto chiamarla troia,


approvo il tuo pensiero però scusa lothar il sondaggio chiede cosa ne pensi di una donna sposata che tradisce? e non di una donna sposata a cui non manca nulla in casa che tradisce? quindi nel tuo voto devi tenere conto di una popolazione di donne e casistiche ampia...


----------



## lothar57 (17 Maggio 2013)

stellina ha detto:


> approvo il tuo pensiero però scusa lothar il sondaggio chiede cosa ne pensi di una donna sposata che tradisce? e non di una donna sposata a cui non manca nulla in casa che tradisce? quindi nel tuo voto devi tenere conto di una popolazione di donne e casistiche ampia...


Hai ragione...ma credo che gli utenti capiranno


----------



## free (17 Maggio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Votato. Sono affari suoi...e di chi ne subisce le conseguenze.



idem
però mi rimane questa immagine del marito con le corna in testa
(anche se fosse il caso opposto, la moglie con le corna)


----------



## JON (17 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Stella,brava!!Ma io questo lo do per scontato...e infatti ti diro'che sto''litigando''con amica,perche'la voglio convincere a tradire realmente il marito,che da ben 4 anni non fa piu'sesso,a casa, le ho detto perche'fuori ha di sicuro un'altra.E lo faccio senza secondi fini.
> 
> Il sondaggio riguarda donne normali,con vita sessuale normalissima a casa,con figli,amici...etc etc..ok?
> 
> Quindi se non manca niente,e'giusto chiamarla troia,


Ma che giusto e giusto! Qualcosa manca sempre. Che sia pure qualche rotella.


----------



## stellina (17 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Hai ragione...ma credo che gli utenti capiranno


micione....come sei carino!!! :amici:


----------



## stellina (17 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> idem
> però mi rimane questa immagine del marito con le corna in testa
> (anche se fosse il caso opposto, la moglie con le corna)


quando penso alle mie di corna sorrido, mi guardo allo specchio e penso: speriamo che siano intonate ai miei abiti!!!:rotfl:


----------



## free (17 Maggio 2013)

stellina ha detto:


> quando penso alle mie di corna sorrido, mi guardo allo specchio e penso: speriamo che siano intonate ai miei abiti!!!:rotfl:





mi riferivo ai casi oggetto di pettegolezzi
per dire: nessuno mette il becco nei matrimoni altrui, ma è una cosa che viene spesso riferita quando si parla di tizio o caia


----------



## stellina (17 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> mi riferivo ai casi oggetto di pettegolezzi
> per dire: nessuno mette il becco nei matrimoni altrui, ma è una cosa che viene spesso riferita quando si parla di tizio o caia


ma i pettegolezzi sono stronzate. ci sono persone abilissime a costruirli e fanno dei cappottini che ogni tanto quando mi sono giunti all'orecchio ho esordito: continua che questa cosa su di me non la sapevo neppure io!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (17 Maggio 2013)

stellina ha detto:


> ma i pettegolezzi sono stronzate. ci sono persone abilissime a costruirli e fanno dei cappottini che ogni tanto quando mi sono giunti all'orecchio ho esordito: continua che questa cosa su di me non la sapevo neppure io!


Fichissimo quando capita. Per il paese dove vivo io avrei dovuto essere vedovo. :rotfl:


----------



## stellina (17 Maggio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Fichissimo quando capita. Per il paese dove vivo io avrei dovuto essere vedovo. :rotfl:


a me hanno dato della lesbica...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> quella donna maltrattata dal marito deve semplicemente allontanarsi da lui prima di tutto, altro che tradimento.
> per la sua dignità e se ha dei figli anche per la loro


Quoto.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (17 Maggio 2013)

stellina ha detto:


> a me hanno dato della lesbica...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



sono interessato!


----------



## free (17 Maggio 2013)

stellina ha detto:


> ma i pettegolezzi sono stronzate. ci sono persone abilissime a costruirli e fanno dei cappottini che ogni tanto quando mi sono giunti all'orecchio ho esordito: continua che questa cosa su di me non la sapevo neppure io!



ma lo sooooooo!

anch'io a sentire i pettegolezzi sono un specie di caso umano incrociato con una svampita...(ops!:singleeye

però non ditemi che non è l'argomento su cui si ricama di più! le corna, dico


----------



## stellina (17 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> quella donna maltrattata dal marito deve semplicemente allontanarsi da lui prima di tutto, altro che tradimento.
> per la sua dignità e se ha dei figli anche per la loro


lasciamo per un attimo stare i tuoi pensieri su cosa faremmo se fossimo lei.
il pensiero su cui volevo fare riflettere gli uomini votanti era: una donna che arriva a tradire con un retroscena così non la chiamerebbero in molti troia??!! cioè ci sono milioni di variabili che portano ad un tradimento ed è riduttivo prendere in considerazione solo una tipologia...


----------



## Simy (17 Maggio 2013)

per ora vince "sono affari suoi"


----------



## stellina (17 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma lo sooooooo!
> 
> anch'io a sentire i pettegolezzi sono un specie di caso umano incrociato con una svampita...(ops!:singleeye
> 
> però non ditemi che non è l'argomento su cui si ricama di più! le corna, dico


chi vuole ricamare su qualcuno ricama su quello che trova. certo piatto ricco ci si ficcano ma ricamano anche sul fatto che hai cambiato pettinatura e chissà e per come...ah le persone pettegole hanno la vita vuota e se la riempono con quella degli altri.


----------



## free (17 Maggio 2013)

stellina ha detto:


> chi vuole ricamare su qualcuno ricama su quello che trova. certo piatto ricco ci si ficcano ma ricamano anche sul fatto che hai cambiato pettinatura e chissà e per come...ah* le persone pettegole hanno la vita vuota e se la riempono con quella degli altri*.



ma no
di che vuoi parlare al bar, scusa? per lo più si chiacchiera e si fanno pettegolezzi sul prossimo, poi si torna a casa non credendo praticamente a nulla

odiose sono le malignità, non i pettegolezzi, secondo me


----------



## free (17 Maggio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> per ora vince "sono affari suoi"


----------



## stellina (17 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma no
> di che vuoi parlare al bar, scusa? per lo più si chiacchiera e si fanno pettegolezzi sul prossimo, poi si torna a casa non credendo praticamente a nulla
> 
> odiose sono le malignità, non i pettegolezzi, secondo me


mah al bar si parla di politica, calcio, sport, vestiti, bambini, cosa succede nel mondo, battute....ma mi urta chi fa pettegolezzi. io voglio campare 100 anni e mi faccio gli affari miei. le malignità sono cattiverie pure ma hai mai sentito un pettegolezzo senza dentro una qualche seppur minima malignà o godimento da chi racconta la sventura altrui?


----------



## free (17 Maggio 2013)

stellina ha detto:


> mah al bar si parla di politica, calcio, sport, vestiti, bambini, cosa succede nel mondo, battute....ma mi urta chi fa pettegolezzi. io voglio campare 100 anni e mi faccio gli affari miei. le malignità sono cattiverie pure ma hai mai sentito un pettegolezzo senza dentro una qualche seppur minima malignà o godimento da chi racconta la sventura altrui?



ma i pettegolezzi mica sono sulle sventure
sono racconti dei fatti degli altri, fatti qualsiasi, spesso molto banali
anzi, direi che a volte c'è un pizzico di invidia, tipo: hai visto che macchina ha comprato, o che casa... etc.
mica sono sventure


----------



## Ultimo (17 Maggio 2013)

Io voto per tutte le opzioni.

A dire il vero mi sembrano pure poche. :carneval:


----------



## Minerva (17 Maggio 2013)

stellina ha detto:


> lasciamo per un attimo stare i tuoi pensieri su cosa faremmo se fossimo lei.
> il pensiero su cui volevo fare riflettere gli uomini votanti era: una donna che arriva a tradire con un retroscena così non la chiamerebbero in molti troia??!! cioè ci sono milioni di variabili che portano ad un tradimento ed è riduttivo prendere in considerazione solo una tipologia...


ma per me possiamo lasciar stare anche le tue riflessioni


----------



## Tebe (17 Maggio 2013)

io ho risposto che è indemoniata.
Non c'è altra spiegazione.


----------



## stellina (17 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma per me possiamo lasciar stare anche le tue riflessioni


mangiato pesante?


----------



## Minerva (17 Maggio 2013)

stellina ha detto:


> mangiato pesante?


per nulla, mi alimento con cura .
tutto ok


----------



## lothar57 (17 Maggio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> per ora vince "sono affari suoi"


Simy..se sempre bravissima ,ma secondo me avresti dovuto mettere e'...o non e'.troia.punto.
perche'e'ovvio che a nessuna frega niente se la moglie di Tizio va con Caio sposato..affari suoi certo..ma rimane che e'emerita troia da 1 cent.........


----------



## Ultimo (17 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Simy..se sempre bravissima ,ma secondo me avresti dovuto mettere e'...o non e'.troia.punto.
> perche'e'ovvio che a nessuna frega niente se la moglie di Tizio va con Caio sposato..affari suoi certo..ma rimane che e'emerita troia da 1 cent.........



Posso chiamarti troio?


----------



## Minerva (17 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Simy..se sempre bravissima ,ma secondo me avresti dovuto mettere e'...o non e'.troia.punto.
> perche'e'ovvio che a nessuna frega niente se la moglie di Tizio va con Caio sposato..affari suoi certo..ma rimane che e'emerita troia da 1 cent.........


concetto ribadito
concetto digerito:sbatti:


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Simy..se sempre bravissima ,ma secondo me avresti dovuto mettere e'...o non e'.troia.punto.
> perche'e'ovvio che a nessuna frega niente se la moglie di Tizio va con Caio sposato..affari suoi certo..ma rimane che e'emerita troia da 1 cent.........


Micione, ma quella che sposata/fidanzata non è se va con uno sposato come la definiresti?


----------



## Minerva (17 Maggio 2013)

e una divorziata che va con uno che convive con una vedova?


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> e una divorziata che va con uno che convive con una vedova?


Eh, anche.


----------



## lothar57 (17 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Posso chiamarti troio?



certo mica mi offendo...


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> e una divorziata che va con uno che convive con una vedova?


Comunque questa qua era la storia di qualche utente di passaggio tempo fa.


----------



## Minerva (17 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Comunque questa qua era la storia di qualche utente di passaggio tempo fa.


boh, tu le segui più di me


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> boh, tu le segui più di me


Nah.


----------



## perplesso (17 Maggio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> come da titolo....


dipende dalla taglia di reggiseno


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Maggio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> dipende dalla taglia di reggiseno


È un opzione ?


----------



## perplesso (17 Maggio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> È un opzione ?


sì certo.

i capolavori dalla terza in su dovrebbero essere sempre patrimonio comune dell'umanità


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Maggio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> sì certo.
> 
> i capolavori dalla terza in su dovrebbero essere sempre patrimonio comune dell'umanità


arty:arty:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (17 Maggio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> sì certo.
> 
> i capolavori dalla terza in su dovrebbero essere sempre patrimonio comune dell'umanità


le altre me le prendo io che non sono un amante del seno prosperoso.


----------



## Simy (18 Maggio 2013)

*R: Uomini: cosa ne pensate di una donna sposata che tradisce?*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> È un opzione ?


È tettomane


----------



## Simy (18 Maggio 2013)

*R: Uomini: cosa ne pensate di una donna sposata che tradisce?*



lothar57 ha detto:


> Simy..se sempre bravissima ,ma secondo me avresti dovuto mettere e'...o non e'.troia.punto.
> perche'e'ovvio che a nessuna frega niente se la moglie di Tizio va con Caio sposato..affari suoi certo..ma rimane che e'emerita troia da 1 cent.........


Ma dai l'Ho aperto per cazzaggiare


----------



## Daniele (18 Maggio 2013)

Per me una donna che tradisce è solo e solamente una baldracca incredibile, avrà le sue scuse o quello che vuole, ma se scoperta merita solo uno sfanculamento e relativo pestaggio in quanto non più donna ma insetto.


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Maggio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> È tettomane


 Si mi era parso di capire, ma non è un extraterrestre, voglio dire a occhio e croce non ne ho trovati  che non apprezzassero almeno con lo sguardo ... Quindi


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Maggio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Per me una donna che tradisce è solo e solamente una baldracca incredibile, avrà le sue scuse o quello che vuole, ma se scoperta merita solo uno sfanculamento e relativo pestaggio in quanto non più donna ma insetto.


Buongiorno, Daniele in tutta onesta' 
 leggere la parola " pestaggio" in un periodo storico dove c'è una media giornaliera di una o due donne vittime della violenza dei propri uomini o ex ( per la maggior parte dei casi) mi sembra fuori luogo, quindi mi sta bene lo sfanculiamento ma il pestaggio proprio mi procura  questa reazione: :incazzato::ira:


----------



## Simy (18 Maggio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Buongiorno, Daniele in tutta onesta'
> leggere la parola " pestaggio" in un periodo storico dove c'è una media giornaliera di una o due donne vittime della violenza dei propri uomini o ex ( per la maggior parte dei casi) mi sembra fuori luogo, quindi mi sta bene lo sfanculiamento ma il pestaggio proprio mi procura  questa reazione: :incazzato::ira:


Verde virtuale. non posso ancora riapprovarti


----------



## Minerva (18 Maggio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Per me una donna che tradisce è solo e solamente una baldracca incredibile, avrà le sue scuse o quello che vuole, ma se scoperta merita solo uno sfanculamento* e relativo pestaggio* in quanto non più donna ma insetto.


è vergognoso quello che scrivi.


----------



## Eliade (18 Maggio 2013)

Alla fine ho scelto "non saprei". Perché dipende dalle situazioni e dipende moltissimo se la mia opinione è richiesta, altrimenti posso pensare di tutto e quel pensiero nasce e muove subito lì.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Maggio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Verde virtuale. non posso ancora riapprovarti





Minerva ha detto:


> è vergognoso quello che scrivi.


Sono riuscita a disapprovare Daniele.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Maggio 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Alla fine ho scelto "non saprei". Perché dipende dalle situazioni e dipende moltissimo se la mia opinione è richiesta, altrimenti posso pensare di tutto e quel pensiero nasce e muove subito lì.


Generalmente non penso nulla. Anche perché se non conosco non so neanche il fatto. Se la conosco valuto caso per caso. In altra discussione ho scritto che in generale il tradimento lo trovo triste e lo trovo tanto più triste quanto più viene considerato normale o irrilevante.


----------



## Simy (18 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono riuscita a disapprovare Daniele.


----------



## Daniele (18 Maggio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Buongiorno, Daniele in tutta onesta'
> leggere la parola " pestaggio" in un periodo storico dove c'è una media giornaliera di una o due donne vittime della violenza dei propri uomini o ex ( per la maggior parte dei casi) mi sembra fuori luogo, quindi mi sta bene lo sfanculiamento ma il pestaggio proprio mi procura  questa reazione: :incazzato::ira:


No no, se io scopro il tradimento adesso pesto per sfogarmi, mai più tenere dentro e farmi del male, se il male deve incorrere a qualcuno che sia in chi sbaglia. Io le ho prese in passato e non ho dato colpo a quelle donne...ma mi spiace, non me ne fotte una beneamata cippa del periodo storico in cui ci sono stronzoni che pestano per divertimento, se io vengo tradito pesto e pesto di brutto e lo faccio perchè mi ha tradito, stop, lineare e semplice e chi non è daccordo...si può pure fare dare in culo, perchè intanto io non cambio la mia idea!!!


----------



## Daniele (18 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> è vergognoso quello che scrivi.


Minerva, in questo mondo difficile in cui o perisci o fai perire...preferisco far perire. Ad un tradimento reagirei violentemente, o contro di me o contro di lei...diciamo che lei essendo la colpevole è anche la persona che si sarebbe guadagnata oper diritto la pole position nel pestaggio necessario, purtroppo c'è poco che ci posso fare, si chiama istinto di sopravvivenza.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Maggio 2013)

Qua si scherza e si ride, e come al solito si va contro Daniele.

Però tra lo scherzo ed il coglione di turno, in questo caso Daniele( scusami Daniele sai che non lo penso) il  "è troia" sta al secondo posto.

Sarà che il coglione di turno ha le palle per dichiarare quello che pensa mentre altri si mascherano nell'anonimato? 

Ai posteri l'ardua sentenza.

Ricordiamo sempre che tutto è ironico anche il Thread creato.


----------



## perplesso (18 Maggio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si mi era parso di capire, ma non è un extraterrestre, voglio dire a occhio e croce non ne ho trovati  che non apprezzassero almeno con lo sguardo ... Quindi


quindi il pensiero quando vedo una donna è sempre a quanto le potrei donar piacere.   ed un seno grande moltiplica la mia fantasia,tutto qui 

quanto poi questo pensiero ha chances di divenire realtà non dipende (solo) da me.....


----------



## perplesso (18 Maggio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> No no, se io scopro il tradimento adesso pesto per sfogarmi, mai più tenere dentro e farmi del male, se il male deve incorrere a qualcuno che sia in chi sbaglia. Io le ho prese in passato e non ho dato colpo a quelle donne...ma mi spiace, non me ne fotte una beneamata cippa del periodo storico in cui ci sono stronzoni che pestano per divertimento, se io vengo tradito pesto e pesto di brutto e lo faccio perchè mi ha tradito, stop, lineare e semplice e chi non è daccordo...si può pure fare dare in culo, perchè intanto io non cambio la mia idea!!!


e si vede che in passato o te ne hanno date troppe o troppo poche.

e no,gli stronzoni che pestano per divertimento non ci sono.    ci sono quelli che poi finiscono in galera perchè le corna gli han sfondato il cervello.

proprio come a te.


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Maggio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> quindi il pensiero quando vedo una donna è sempre a quanto le potrei donar piacere.   ed un seno grande moltiplica la mia fantasia,tutto qui
> 
> quanto poi questo pensiero ha chances di divenire realtà non dipende (solo) da me.....


Non ne dubito :smile:


----------



## Brunetta (18 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Qua si scherza e si ride, e come al solito si va contro Daniele.
> 
> Però tra lo scherzo ed il coglione di turno, in questo caso Daniele( scusami Daniele sai che non lo penso) il  "è troia" sta al secondo posto.
> 
> ...


Ci sono tanti modi di essere coglioni o anche di cazzeggiare e possono piacere o no, a secondo dei gusti, ma non si può fare apologia di reato. Picchiare una donna ora e sempre è un atto vergognoso da vigliacchi e da ometti dalla personalità fragile. Non si può giustificare in base a nessuna presunta colpa o provocazione.


----------



## stellina (18 Maggio 2013)

chi picchia una donna non è cattivo...è una merda! 
ma questo è un mio personale pensiero.
daniele senti un conto è dire se lei mi tradisse la ammazzerei di botte. sono solo parole. un conto è un uomo che picchia una donna e questa piange, grida, si accovaccia a terra, si protegge...e lui mena...sordo e cieco.
ma tu li hai mai visti gli occhi di una donna dopo che è stata picchiata? io sì. qualsiasi cosa avesse fatto quella donna...quella donna era appena morta...stavo guardando gli occhi di un guscio vuoto...


----------



## JON (18 Maggio 2013)

Picchiare per un tradimento ricevuto. Per chi lo ritiene indispensabile (e parliamo di casi limite) deve sapere che per tanti altri non è nemmeno contemplato.

Se reagisci cosi ad un tradimento il problema è principalmente tuo ed è penoso. Se invece fosse il solo minacciare di farlo, per puro sfogo di rabbia personale intrinseca, allora è pure ridicolo.


----------



## JON (18 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Qua si scherza e si ride, e come al solito si va contro Daniele.
> 
> *Però tra lo scherzo ed il coglione di turno, in questo caso Daniele( scusami Daniele sai che non lo penso) il "è troia" sta al secondo posto.
> 
> ...


Non strumentalizzare la cosa però. Dare della "troia" è un giudizio morale. Un "paliatone" è qualcos'altro.

Se sei stato tradito. Ti è stato tolto qualcosa di importante, ma se sei un individuo equilibrato sai che ti è rimasta la parte più importante. Ovvero TE STESSO, in base a quello reagisci. E se hai un minimo di intelligenza capisci anche perchè la tua reazione può avere toni dal pacato al violento.

In generale, hai stima delle persone violente o prepotenti?


----------



## free (19 Maggio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Non strumentalizzare la cosa però. Dare della "troia" è un giudizio morale. Un "paliatone" è qualcos'altro.
> 
> Se sei stato tradito. Ti è stato tolto qualcosa di importante, ma se sei un individuo equilibrato sai che ti è rimasta la parte più importante. Ovvero TE STESSO, in base a quello reagisci. E se hai un minimo di intelligenza capisci anche perchè la tua reazione può avere toni dal pacato al violento.
> 
> *In generale, hai stima delle persone violente o prepotenti?*


no...però la cosa più odiosa ed inaccettabile è, secondo me, usare violenza su chi sai essere più debole
ad armi pari sarebbe sempre inaccettabile, ma non da vigliacchi, come per es. chi fa branco contro uno solo, o i recenti casi delle maestre degli asili

per dire: se vedo due di pari "grado" che si menano, non ne avrei stima ma non penserei alla vigliaccheria
ergo, chi sa di essere più forte, a maggior ragione è tenuto a non reagire con violenza
alla faccia degli "avvisi" preventivi di Daniele!


----------



## free (19 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci sono tanti modi di essere coglioni o anche di cazzeggiare e possono piacere o no, a secondo dei gusti, ma non si può fare apologia di reato. Picchiare una donna ora e sempre è un atto vergognoso da vigliacchi e da ometti dalla personalità fragile. Non si può giustificare in base a nessuna presunta colpa o provocazione.



sinceramente non capisco come si possa passare dal mettere il rosso in un forum all'accusare di un reato con pena edittale di 5 0 6 anni


----------



## JON (19 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> no...però la cosa più odiosa ed inaccettabile è, secondo me, *usare violenza su chi sai essere più debole
> *ad armi pari sarebbe sempre inaccettabile, ma non da vigliacchi, come per es. chi fa branco contro uno solo, o i recenti casi delle maestre degli asili
> 
> per dire: se vedo due di pari "grado" che si menano, non ne avrei stima ma non penserei alla vigliaccheria
> ...


E indovina in quel momento chi è il vero debole?


----------



## Brunetta (19 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> sinceramente non capisco come si possa passare dal mettere il rosso in un forum all'accusare di un reato con pena edittale di 5 0 6 anni


Non è un reato l'affermazione di Daniele? Ovvio che, essendo in un forum con un seguito limitato, non arriverà notizia di reato perché nessuno farà denuncia. Se avesse un seguito e ci fossero più utenti a sostenere la stessa cosa la prenderesti così alla leggera?


----------



## free (19 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è un reato l'affermazione di Daniele? Ovvio che, essendo in un forum con un seguito limitato, non arriverà notizia di reato perché nessuno farà denuncia. Se avesse un seguito e ci fossero più utenti a sostenere la stessa cosa la prenderesti così alla leggera?




tu metti ridicoli rossi e poi parli di reati ed io sono leggera?
denuncialo, tu che non sei leggera


----------



## Brunetta (19 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> tu metti ridicoli rossi e poi parli di reati ed io sono leggera?
> denuncialo, tu che non sei leggera


Vabbè non ti piaccio. Legittimo, non è reato :mrgreen:. Non ho idea a quali ridicoli rossi ti riferisci perché difficilmente dico quando do una valutazione.


----------



## free (19 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vabbè non ti piaccio. Legittimo, non è reato :mrgreen:. Non ho idea a quali ridicoli rossi ti riferisci perché difficilmente dico quando do una valutazione.



al #66...
no, è che i reati sono cosa seria, per mia esperienza
poi ovviamente se uno è convinto che sia d'uopo comunicare notizia di reato, che lo faccia


----------



## free (19 Maggio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> E indovina in quel momento chi è il vero debole?



ok, ma io intendevo fisicamente
quando ti gonfiano di botte temo che non sia molto appassionate filosofeggiare sulle vere debolezze!


----------



## Brunetta (19 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> al #66...
> no, è che i reati sono cosa seria, per mia esperienza
> poi ovviamente se uno è convinto che sia d'uopo comunicare notizia di reato, che lo faccia


Ho verificato: ho detto che sono riuscita a dare il rosso che altre avrebbero voluto dare (tutte ridicole?). E' ridicolo dare il rosso per l'affermazione di Daniele (che hai apertamente disapprovato anche tu)? E' l'unica cosa che si può fare qui. In altri contesti affermare che è giusto picchiare è un reato.


----------



## free (19 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho verificato: ho detto che sono riuscita a dare il rosso che altre avrebbero voluto dare (tutte ridicole?). E' ridicolo dare il rosso per l'affermazione di Daniele (che hai apertamente disapprovato anche tu)? E' l'unica cosa che si può fare qui. In altri contesti affermare che è giusto picchiare è un reato.




il rosso non è ridicolo di per sè, ma lo diventa se lo si mette a braccetto con un reato
ovviamente secondo me

tu accusi un utente di commettere un reato e nel contempo dici che il rosso è l'unica cosa che si può fare qui?
non ti sembra di contraddirti alla grande?


----------



## Brunetta (19 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> il rosso non è ridicolo di per sè, ma lo diventa se lo si mette a braccetto con un reato
> ovviamente secondo me
> 
> tu accusi un utente di commettere un reato e nel contempo dici che il rosso è l'unica cosa che si può fare qui?
> non ti sembra di contraddirti alla grande?


:bandiera:
Il problema sono io, sì sì.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Maggio 2013)

http://www.ilcarrettinodelleidee.co...ona-il-problema-siamo-noi-e-non-le-donne.html


----------



## free (19 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :bandiera:
> Il problema sono io, sì sì.



vabbè, se fai finta di non capire...

rosso: disapprovazione da forum di periferia

reato: un tantino più grave

messi assieme: io, ma io eh, proprio non capisco come si possa fare seriamente


----------



## Brunetta (19 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> vabbè, se fai finta di non capire...
> 
> rosso: disapprovazione da forum di periferia
> 
> ...


Mi spiace ma non capisco proprio.


----------



## Daniele (19 Maggio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> e si vede che in passato o te ne hanno date troppe o troppo poche.
> 
> e no,gli stronzoni che pestano per divertimento non ci sono.    ci sono quelli che poi finiscono in galera perchè le corna gli han sfondato il cervello.
> 
> proprio come a te.


A me il cervello, ma a te il culo ragazzo!


----------



## job (19 Maggio 2013)

stellina ha detto:


> verde mio!
> ci sono miriadi di tradimenti perpetuati dalle donne (oh anche dagli uomini). da chi tradisce per una scopata in più a chi per amore ma non se la sente di mollare tutto. quindi miriadi di sfumature nella definizione, se comprese le motivazioni che portano al tradimento.
> il mio solito esempio molto estremo....
> prendiamo una donna maltrattata e umiliata dal marito. lei decide per motivi suoi (che qui non siamo tenuti ad argomentare) di restare in casa col marito. poi un giorno incontra un'altro uomo. questo è gentile, la fa ridere, la ascolta...lei tradisce il marito ed inizia una relazione. *lei la definireste troia??!!!no!!!!*
> so che è un esempio estremo però...solo per riflettere.


Come no? Secondo me é una troia com le attenuanti generiche.
Non è che sia troia, si è comportata da troia, è stata temporaneamente troia.
La parola troia è troppo offensiva, diciamo che è stata temporaneamente adultera, ma è giusto concedergli le attenuanti generiche.


----------



## Hellseven (19 Maggio 2013)

Dipende da un migliaio di circostanze. Non tutti i traditori i traditi e i tradimenti sono uguali nonostante tutto. Ma mi direte che tradire e' comunque sbagliato. Si anche uccidere. Ma il codice penale - persino il codice penale - prevede fattispecie diverse di omicidio con gradazione diversa di pena. Ergo anche nel giudicare un tradimento io prima di dire la mia vorrei sapere i fatti e capire ......


----------



## JON (19 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ok, ma io intendevo fisicamente
> quando ti gonfiano di botte temo che non sia molto appassionate filosofeggiare sulle vere debolezze!


Beh si, dopo che le hai prese immagino che la sensazione di impotenza di fronte alla violenza pura sia sconcertante. Come quel vuoto nello sguardo di cui parlava...Stellina? Non ricordo.

Non si vuole filosofeggiare sulle debolezze, ma è proprio per dare un connotato alla violenza di certi ambiti, come quella sule donne. Dove proprio quella differenza di mere possibilità fisiche si trasforma in prevaricazione.

Perchè un "picchiatore" non è detto sia un combattente, come un pugile che sul ring sa di andare ad armi pari ma anche che l'avversario può essere più potente. Quindi su una persona simile il giudizio di "vigliacco", che non ho formulato io sia chiaro, è fin troppo filosofico. Perchè non c'è altro da aggiungere, se non quello smarrimento negli occhi di chi ha appena usufruito del "paliatone".


----------



## JON (19 Maggio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Dipende da un migliaio di circostanze. Non tutti i traditori i traditi e i tradimenti sono uguali nonostante tutto. Ma mi direte che tradire e' comunque sbagliato. Si anche uccidere. Ma il codice penale - persino il codice penale - prevede fattispecie diverse di omicidio con gradazione diversa di pena. *Ergo anche nel giudicare un tradimento io prima di dire la mia vorrei sapere i fatti e capire *......


C'è da dire che la cosa cambia se a formulare il giudizio è un osservatore esterno o il diretto interessato. Quest'ultimo, in un certo senso, ha il diritto di non essere pienamente comprensivo. Perchè alla fine si ha il diritto di impartire la propria condanna, più che altro si discute tra "calcio in culo" simbolico e materiale.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Maggio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Dipende da un migliaio di circostanze. Non tutti i traditori i traditi e i tradimenti sono uguali nonostante tutto. Ma mi direte che tradire e' comunque sbagliato. Si anche uccidere. Ma il codice penale - persino il codice penale - prevede fattispecie diverse di omicidio con gradazione diversa di pena. Ergo anche nel giudicare un tradimento io prima di dire la mia vorrei sapere i fatti e capire ......


:up:


----------



## Ultimo (20 Maggio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Non strumentalizzare la cosa però. Dare della "troia" è un giudizio morale. Un "paliatone" è qualcos'altro.
> 
> Se sei stato tradito. Ti è stato tolto qualcosa di importante, ma se sei un individuo equilibrato sai che ti è rimasta la parte più importante. Ovvero TE STESSO, in base a quello reagisci. E se hai un minimo di intelligenza capisci anche perchè la tua reazione può avere toni dal pacato al violento.
> 
> In generale, hai stima delle persone violente o prepotenti?



Tutte le mie azioni penso siano state l'esatto contrario di quello che Daniele scrive, per chi mi ha letto nel passato sa che il mio unico pensiero anche quando mi è stato detto "si ti ho tradito" è stato non per me.

Ma la penso come te come la maggioranza, le donne non si toccano, come non si dovrebbe toccare nessuno.

D'altronde si sa no? il tradimento fa meno male di due pugni ben assestati. Poi se il tradimento è ripetuto fa ancora meno male. 

Ma poi su cosa stiamo discutendo vorrei capire, sul sondaggio o su altro? io mi riferivo al sondaggio.


----------



## Daniele (20 Maggio 2013)

Il tradimento non fa male finocchi che non siete altro, se sei uomo devi subire e basta, se sei donna hai diritto di fargli le valige, avere diritto a casa a figli e a vibratori annessi.

Che schifo questa uguaglianza dei sessi!


----------



## Lui (20 Maggio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Il tradimento non fa male finocchi che non siete altro, se sei uomo devi subire e basta, se sei donna hai diritto di fargli le valige, avere diritto a casa a figli e a vibratori annessi.
> 
> Che schifo questa uguaglianza dei sessi!


forse i vibratori li vorresti tenere per te? fai richiesta al giudice.


----------



## Daniele (20 Maggio 2013)

Io so solo che se devo scegliere se pestare di botte una donna o farmi fuori la prima opzione è di gran lunga la migliore, perchè in un caso la donna rimane viva ma pesta, nell'altro io rimango stecchito e visto che ai miei occhi conta di più la vita di una persona che ha subito l'ingiustizia, mi spiace violenza per violenza e dopo si è pari.
per me il tradimento è violenza come uno stupro, quindi non fatemi la morale voi.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Maggio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io so solo che se devo scegliere se pestare di botte una donna o farmi fuori la prima opzione è di gran lunga la migliore, perchè in un caso la donna rimane viva ma pesta, nell'altro io rimango stecchito e visto che ai miei occhi conta di più la vita di una persona che ha subito l'ingiustizia, mi spiace violenza per violenza e dopo si è pari.
> per me il tradimento è violenza come uno stupro, quindi non fatemi la morale voi.


Peccato come sempre non poterti dare un rosso
Sei inleggibile


----------



## Annuccia (20 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Peccato come sempre non poterti dare un rosso
> Sei inleggibile


Santa Pazienza.


----------



## Lui (20 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Peccato come sempre non poterti dare un rosso
> Sei inleggibile


ti ho dato io il verde e ti quoto per rafforzare ciò che hai detto. 
Purtroppo, Daniele, è ormai abituato ad esprimersi a mo di vaccaro, quindi duro, poco educato e con pensieri da macello.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Maggio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io so solo che se devo scegliere se pestare di botte una donna o farmi fuori la prima opzione è di gran lunga la migliore, perchè in un caso la donna rimane viva ma pesta, nell'altro io rimango stecchito e visto che ai miei occhi conta di più la vita di una persona che ha subito l'ingiustizia, mi spiace violenza per violenza e dopo si è pari.
> per me il tradimento è violenza come uno stupro, quindi non fatemi la morale voi.


!


----------



## Hellseven (20 Maggio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io so solo che se devo scegliere se pestare di botte una donna o farmi fuori la prima opzione è di gran lunga la migliore, perchè in un caso la donna rimane viva ma pesta, nell'altro io rimango stecchito e visto che ai miei occhi conta di più la vita di una persona che ha subito l'ingiustizia, mi spiace violenza per violenza e dopo si è pari.
> per me il tradimento è violenza come uno stupro, quindi non fatemi la morale voi.


Se parti da questo modo di ragionare troverai sempre la scusa per essere violento per qualunque ragione tu voglia far sembrare a te stesso sacrosanta. Ragioni come i Talebani.


----------



## Lui (20 Maggio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ragioni come i Talebani.


su certi argomenti hanno ragione, specie sullo stato della donna.


----------



## Tebe (20 Maggio 2013)

La domanda che io mi faccio sempre quando leggo Daniele in questo modo è se la donna che vive con lui sa chi ha vicino.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> su certi argomenti hanno ragione, specie sullo stato della donna.


Non si percepisce l'ironia.


----------



## Lui (20 Maggio 2013)

fuochino.


----------



## free (20 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> su certi argomenti hanno ragione, specie sullo stato della donna.



hanno ragione i talebani??


----------



## perplesso (20 Maggio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> A me il cervello, ma a te il culo ragazzo!


premesso che posso rassicurarti sul mio culo.   

se ritieni che le corna sia lo stesso che patire uno sttupro....forse è il caso che tu parli con una donna violentata.

ma dubito che tu abbia voglia di capire


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Maggio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> E indovina in quel momento chi è il vero debole?


Il più debole moralmente parlando è il "picchiatore" ma i danni fisici e psicologi li subisce la vittima ... Daniele esagera ed esagera le sue affermazioni ma resto convinta che nella realtà  non agirebbe con tale violenza


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Maggio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Dipende da un migliaio di circostanze. Non tutti i traditori i traditi e i tradimenti sono uguali nonostante tutto. Ma mi direte che tradire e' comunque sbagliato. Si anche uccidere. Ma il codice penale - persino il codice penale - prevede fattispecie diverse di omicidio con gradazione diversa di pena. Ergo anche nel giudicare un tradimento io prima di dire la mia vorrei sapere i fatti e capire ......


Se scrivi ciò poi non lamentar ti se ti quoto  dovrai cominciare ad esser più cattivello se vuoi la mia disapprovazione :mrgreen:


----------



## MillePensieri (20 Maggio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io so solo che se devo scegliere se pestare di botte una donna o farmi fuori la prima opzione è di gran lunga la migliore, perchè in un caso la donna rimane viva ma pesta, nell'altro io rimango stecchito e visto che ai miei occhi conta di più la vita di una persona che ha subito l'ingiustizia, mi spiace violenza per violenza e dopo si è pari.
> per me il tradimento è violenza come uno stupro, quindi non fatemi la morale voi.


mi costringi a darti un rosso.
:blu:


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Maggio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io so solo che se devo scegliere se pestare di botte una donna o farmi fuori la prima opzione è di gran lunga la migliore, perchè in un caso la donna rimane viva ma pesta, nell'altro io rimango stecchito e visto che ai miei occhi conta di più la vita di una persona che ha subito l'ingiustizia, mi spiace violenza per violenza e dopo si è pari.
> per me il tradimento è violenza come uno stupro, quindi non fatemi la morale voi.


io invece da tradita ho scelto *di non *picchiare nessuno.. *di non *suicidarmi... *di non* mancare di rispetto soprattutto a me stessa ... sapevo chi ero e so chi sono e affrontare un tradimento seppure difficile non mi ha trovata ne sconfitta, ne incattivita...poi boh .. sarà questione di indole, esperienza,consapevolezza, autostima...che ne so fatto sta che le tue parole mi sembran quelle di un alieno :smile:


----------



## MillePensieri (20 Maggio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> io invece da tradita ho scelto *di non *picchiare nessuno.. *di non *suicidarmi... *di non* mancare di rispetto soprattutto a me stessa ... sapevo chi ero e so chi sono e affrontare un tradimento seppure difficile non mi ha trovata ne sconfitta, ne incattivita...poi boh .. sarà questione di indole, esperienza,consapevolezza, autostima...che ne so fatto sta che le tue parole mi sembran quelle di un alieno :smile:


verde mio.
stasera sto quotando e approvando come se non ci fosse un domani. 
:singleeye:


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Maggio 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> verde mio.
> stasera sto quotando e approvando come se non ci fosse un domani.
> :singleeye:


Oddio :mexican: speriamo ci sia, facciamo gli scongiuri in due??? :mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (20 Maggio 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> verde mio.
> stasera sto quotando e approvando come se non ci fosse un domani.
> :singleeye:


:up:


----------



## MillePensieri (20 Maggio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Oddio :mexican: speriamo ci sia, facciamo gli scongiuri in due??? :mrgreen:


----------



## Daniele (21 Maggio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> io invece da tradita ho scelto *di non *picchiare nessuno.. *di non *suicidarmi... *di non* mancare di rispetto soprattutto a me stessa ... sapevo chi ero e so chi sono e affrontare un tradimento seppure difficile non mi ha trovata ne sconfitta, ne incattivita...poi boh .. sarà questione di indole, esperienza,consapevolezza, autostima...che ne so fatto sta che le tue parole mi sembran quelle di un alieno :smile:


Sapete cosa significa perdere la fiducia in tutte le persone? persi la fiducia in tutti quando ucccisero mio padre e ci misi 8 anni a rimprendermi perchè le mie zie e gli amici di mio padre hanno fatto in modo da provare il motivo della mia sfiducia negli esseri umani. Quindi dopo 8 anni ero riuscito ad avere la possibilità in certi momenti di potermi fidare e non rimanere chiuso in me stesso e con solo me stesso, una vita solitaria come non mai. Poi il primo tradimento, e mi ero convinto che fosse colpa mia, tutta colpa mia e solo colpa mia, quindi in un qualche modo sono riuscito a superare il danno fatto dalla ragazza pensando che non era colpa sua se è ceduta, ma di me che non le ho dato quello che voleva o che non l'ho lasciata pensando che soffrisse (senno di poi mi ha detto che se stava male poteva pur lasciarmi lei). Sono andato avanti ed ho conosciuto Serena, con tutti i buoni propositi di non essere una persona che poteva apparire disinteressata, ho cercato di dare il meglio di me e come contributo al mio impegno, le corna nella modalità più violenta che potessero esistere, cioè corna senza motivo, solo per sollazzo prorpio, solo per avere qualcosa per se strssa, solo per provare di essere figa. Ma lei sapeva che avevo avuto tutti i miei problemi di fiducia (non di autostima signori miei, di fiducia nel prossimo e quei problemi si mangiano quelli sull'autositima). Fatto il tradimento, non vedendo pentimento ed anzi insofferenza per il mio dolore, l'effetto sulla mia persona furono i miei incubi sulla morte di mio padre e quindi tutte l mie barriere create negli anni per poter reggere al dolore distruggersi una ad una fino ad arrivare al non avere neppure fiducia in mia madre, chiuso nella mia camera sul letto per giorni e giorni. Adesso ho trovato il mio equlibrio precario nel dare una fiducia limitata a qualcuno, creando un sistema di accessi alla mia persona che non sono dati completamente a nessuno, so solo che per ora ci ho messo 5 anni ad arrivare a dare una fiducia limitata, ho compreso che non c'è donna al mondo che possa valere più del mio benessere e se qualche donna potrà farmi male, dovrà vedersela con quella parte di me che esiste e serve a difendermi a prescindere da tutto ecco perchè so che se tradito picchierei, non lo farei per uccidere, solo per far provare dolore, per umiliare per distruggere l'ego di una persona come quella persona avrebbe cercato di fare con me, per condividere la mia sorte.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Maggio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sapete cosa significa perdere la fiducia in tutte le persone? persi la fiducia in tutti quando ucccisero mio padre e ci misi 8 anni a rimprendermi perchè le mie zie e gli amici di mio padre hanno fatto in modo da provare il motivo della mia sfiducia negli esseri umani. Quindi dopo 8 anni ero riuscito ad avere la possibilità in certi momenti di potermi fidare e non rimanere chiuso in me stesso e con solo me stesso, una vita solitaria come non mai. Poi il primo tradimento, e mi ero convinto che fosse colpa mia, tutta colpa mia e solo colpa mia, quindi in un qualche modo sono riuscito a superare il danno fatto dalla ragazza pensando che non era colpa sua se è ceduta, ma di me che non le ho dato quello che voleva o che non l'ho lasciata pensando che soffrisse (senno di poi mi ha detto che se stava male poteva pur lasciarmi lei). Sono andato avanti ed ho conosciuto Serena, con tutti i buoni propositi di non essere una persona che poteva apparire disinteressata, ho cercato di dare il meglio di me e come contributo al mio impegno, le corna nella modalità più violenta che potessero esistere, cioè corna senza motivo, solo per sollazzo prorpio, solo per avere qualcosa per se strssa, solo per provare di essere figa. Ma lei sapeva che avevo avuto tutti i miei problemi di fiducia (non di autostima signori miei, di fiducia nel prossimo e quei problemi si mangiano quelli sull'autositima). Fatto il tradimento, non vedendo pentimento ed anzi insofferenza per il mio dolore, l'effetto sulla mia persona furono i miei incubi sulla morte di mio padre e quindi tutte l mie barriere create negli anni per poter reggere al dolore distruggersi una ad una fino ad arrivare al non avere neppure fiducia in mia madre, chiuso nella mia camera sul letto per giorni e giorni. Adesso ho trovato il mio equlibrio precario nel dare una fiducia limitata a qualcuno, creando un sistema di accessi alla mia persona che non sono dati completamente a nessuno, so solo che per ora ci ho messo 5 anni ad arrivare a dare una fiducia limitata, *ho compreso che non c'è donna al mondo che possa valere più del mio benessere *e se qualche donna potrà farmi male, dovrà vedersela con quella parte di me che esiste e serve a difendermi a prescindere da tutto ecco perchè so che se tradito picchierei, non lo farei per uccidere, solo per far provare dolore, per umiliare per distruggere l'ego di una persona come quella persona avrebbe cercato di fare con me, per condividere la mia sorte.


Rileggiti il neretto 8000000000000000 di volte.


----------



## oscuro (21 Maggio 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> come da titolo....


Cosa penso?magari è in una fase di transizione,magari è una troia,magari ha dei pesanti attacchi di "manico"!:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (21 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cosa penso?magari è in una fase di transizione,magari è una troia,magari ha dei pesanti attacchi di "manico"!:rotfl:



:risata:

mi ha chiesto lothar di aprire questo sondaggio :mrgreen:


----------



## free (21 Maggio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> :risata:
> 
> mi ha chiesto lothar di aprire questo sondaggio :mrgreen:



ma stamattina gli hai preparato la colazione?:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (21 Maggio 2013)

*Ma*



Simy ha detto:


> :risata:
> 
> mi ha chiesto lothar di aprire questo sondaggio :mrgreen:


Le donne vanno capite e non giudicate.


----------



## Simy (21 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma stamattina gli hai preparato la colazione?:mrgreen:



a chi?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma stamattina gli hai preparato la colazione?:mrgreen:


fico! Bastava chiedere??


----------



## free (21 Maggio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> a chi?



al micione nostro!:mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Maggio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sapete cosa significa perdere la fiducia in tutte le persone? persi la fiducia in tutti quando ucccisero mio padre e ci misi 8 anni a rimprendermi perchè le mie zie e gli amici di mio padre hanno fatto in modo da provare il motivo della mia sfiducia negli esseri umani. Quindi dopo 8 anni ero riuscito ad avere la possibilità in certi momenti di potermi fidare e non rimanere chiuso in me stesso e con solo me stesso, una vita solitaria come non mai. Poi il primo tradimento, e mi ero convinto che fosse colpa mia, tutta colpa mia e solo colpa mia, quindi in un qualche modo sono riuscito a superare il danno fatto dalla ragazza pensando che non era colpa sua se è ceduta, ma di me che non le ho dato quello che voleva o che non l'ho lasciata pensando che soffrisse (senno di poi mi ha detto che se stava male poteva pur lasciarmi lei). Sono andato avanti ed ho conosciuto Serena, con tutti i buoni propositi di non essere una persona che poteva apparire disinteressata, ho cercato di dare il meglio di me e come contributo al mio impegno, le corna nella modalità più violenta che potessero esistere, cioè corna senza motivo, solo per sollazzo prorpio, solo per avere qualcosa per se strssa, solo per provare di essere figa. Ma lei sapeva che avevo avuto tutti i miei problemi di fiducia (non di autostima signori miei, di fiducia nel prossimo e quei problemi si mangiano quelli sull'autositima). Fatto il tradimento, non vedendo pentimento ed anzi insofferenza per il mio dolore, l'effetto sulla mia persona furono i miei incubi sulla morte di mio padre e quindi tutte l mie barriere create negli anni per poter reggere al dolore distruggersi una ad una fino ad arrivare al non avere neppure fiducia in mia madre, chiuso nella mia camera sul letto per giorni e giorni. Adesso ho trovato il mio equlibrio precario nel dare una fiducia limitata a qualcuno, creando un sistema di accessi alla mia persona che non sono dati completamente a nessuno, so solo che per ora ci ho messo 5 anni ad arrivare a dare una fiducia limitata, ho compreso che non c'è donna al mondo che possa valere più del mio benessere e se qualche donna potrà farmi male, dovrà vedersela con quella parte di me che esiste e serve a difendermi a prescindere da tutto ecco perchè so che se tradito picchierei, non lo farei per uccidere, solo per far provare dolore, per umiliare per distruggere l'ego di una persona come quella persona avrebbe cercato di fare con me, per condividere la mia sorte.


  Comprendo tutto ma devi cercare di ricostruitri un pò di serenità ....dipende da te..solo da te


----------



## Simy (21 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> al micione nostro!:mrgreen:



ma sei pazza


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Maggio 2013)

*Ho votato*

è una troia, senza dubbio, ma sono affari suoi


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Maggio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> è una troia, senza dubbio, ma sono affari suoi


e allora avresti dovuto votare sono affari suoi!!


----------



## lothar57 (21 Maggio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> è una troia, senza dubbio, ma sono affari suoi


Brava Chiaretta....finalmente qualcuna che ha il coraggio di dire la verita'....


----------



## lothar57 (21 Maggio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> e allora avresti dovuto votare sono affari suoi!!



no amico..el'opzione''sono affari suoi''non c'entra un bel niente.Simy e'stata bravissima per carita'...ma quel che volevo capire..era..troia si o troia no.il resto sono..facezie no?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> no amico..el'opzione''sono affari suoi''non c'entra un bel niente.Simy e'stata bravissima per carita'...ma quel che volevo capire..era..troia si o troia no.il resto sono..facezie no?


non cavillare! Se avessi voluto un sondaggio diverso avresti potuto creartelo. 

"Sono fatti suoi e possibilmente pure miei"


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Maggio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> non cavillare! Se avessi voluto un sondaggio diverso avresti potuto creartelo.
> 
> "Sono fatti suoi e possibilmente pure miei"


No, sono fatti suoi. È lei che decide quanto essere troia e con chi.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Maggio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> No, sono fatti suoi. È lei che decide quanto essere troia e con chi.


quindi miei no. ed io sempre in bianco devo andare. tze.


----------



## Minerva (21 Maggio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> è una troia, senza dubbio, ma sono affari suoi


fatti che coinvolgono marito (suo) e moglie dell'amante.
questi due hanno diritto di non prenderla benissimo e a loro può sfuggire pure qualche imprecazione .
gli altri, in effetti, dovrebbero astenersi


----------



## Tebe (21 Maggio 2013)

Siamo punto e a capo.
Se anche quello che va con la troia è sposato allora è una troia pure lui.

Questo sondaggio è sessista.
I traditori son tutte troie, sia che abbiano la guest sia che abbiano il pipino.

Lothar...gran bella troia sei.


----------



## Minerva (21 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Siamo punto e a capo.
> Se anche quello che va con la troia è sposato allora è una troia pure lui.
> 
> Questo sondaggio è sessista.
> ...


lo ha ammesso, bontà sua


----------



## Tebe (21 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> lo ha ammesso, bontà sua


Si, ma posso ammetterlo pure io.
Ma la discriminante è. si sente troia?

perchè alla fine solo quello conta.
Dirsi peccatori e poi non avere la minima idea di che tipo di peccato si faccia...ecco...è solo un parlare al vento.

O no?


----------



## Minerva (21 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Si, ma posso ammetterlo pure io.
> Ma la discriminante è. si sente troia?
> 
> perchè alla fine solo quello conta.
> ...


non so.posso scagliare una pietra?


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non so.posso scagliare una pietra?


No.


----------



## Minerva (21 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No.


ops...m'è partito sul cranio pelato:singleeye:


----------



## Brunetta (21 Maggio 2013)

Non vi capisco.:nuke:


----------



## Minerva (21 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non vi capisco.:nuke:


hai fatto bene a dirlo


----------



## oscuro (21 Maggio 2013)

*Brunetta*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Non vi capisco.:nuke:


Ti senti "persa"?


----------



## lothar57 (21 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Siamo punto e a capo.
> Se anche quello che va con la troia è sposato allora è una troia pure lui.
> 
> Questo sondaggio è sessista.
> ...



:smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile:ma l'uomo e'cacciatore di..fagiane no???LUI puo'....


----------



## Brunetta (21 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti senti "persa"?


No mi sembrano perse quelle che fanno una cosa, difendono le loro ragioni con le unghie e con i denti e poi si danno delle troie da sole.


----------



## oscuro (21 Maggio 2013)

*Brunetta*



Brunetta ha detto:


> No mi sembrano perse quelle che fanno una cosa, difendono le loro ragioni con le unghie e con i denti e poi si danno delle troie da sole.


Ascolta oscuro....!C'è della troia in ogni donna,poi c'è quella che sviluppa la malattia e qualla che riesce ad arginarla...poi c'è minerva.:rotfl:


----------



## Hellseven (21 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ascolta oscuro....!*C'è della troia in ogni donna,*poi c'è quella che sviluppa la malattia e qualla che riesce ad arginarla...poi c'è minerva.:rotfl:


Signore, concordate?


----------



## Brunetta (21 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ascolta oscuro....!C'è della troia in ogni donna,poi c'è quella che sviluppa la malattia e qualla che riesce ad arginarla...poi c'è minerva.:rotfl:


Esplicita il tuo concetto di troia al femminile e al maschile.


----------



## Minerva (21 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ascolta oscuro....!C'è della troia in ogni donna,poi c'è quella che sviluppa la malattia e qualla che riesce ad arginarla..*.poi c'è minerva.*:rotfl:


un po' come la barzelletta del bambino ugo:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (21 Maggio 2013)

*Hell*



Hellseven ha detto:


> Signore, concordate?


E certo che concordano,ho scritto la verità.Poi che possa non piacere è un altro discorso.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ascolta oscuro....!C'è della troia in ogni donna,poi c'è quella che sviluppa la malattia e qualla che riesce ad arginarla...poi c'è minerva.:rotfl:


Come c'è dello stronzo in ogni uomo ... Questo paragone intendevi giusto?... Non hai finito  il concetto però :mrgreen:... Chissà perché


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E certo che concordano,ho scritto la verità.Poi che possa non piacere è un altro discorso.


Anche io l'ho scritta ciao


----------



## oscuro (21 Maggio 2013)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Anche io l'ho scritta ciao


Si ed hai ragione,ma più che stronzi gli uomini mi sembrano coglioni...!Scriverei che c'è un coglione in ogni uomo,poi c'è chi ne ha due in senso astratto,e chi rimane coglione tutta la vita anche avendo due palle...!


----------



## Minerva (21 Maggio 2013)

ho detto ugo ma qui lo chiamano italo.


Il bambino piu' brutto del mondo
Due coniugi vanno a trovare il nipotino appena nato. Entrano nella clinica e vanno nella nursery. Prima di entrare vedono il cartello: Bambini bellissimi."
 Fermano un'infermiera, anche lei bellissima e le chiedono: 
 "Scusi, c'e' un bambino di nome Italo ?" 
 L'infermiera controlla nella lista: "No, mi dispiace, provate al piano di sopra."
 Salgono le scale. Cartello: "Bambini belli." 
 Chiedono a una bella infermiera: "Scusi, c'e' un bambino di nome Italo ?" 
 L'infermiera controlla la lista: "No, provate al piano di sopra." 
 I coniugi allora salgono le scale.
 Cartello: "Bambini normali." 
 Incontrano un'infermiera assolutamente normale e le chiedono se c'e' un bambino di nome Italo. 
 "No, mi dispiace" - risponde questa - "Provate al piano di sopra."
 Questi cominciano a preoccuparsi un po' ma salgono egualmente le scale. Le pareti cominciano a perdere l'intonaco e le scale scricchiolano.
 Cartello: "Bambini brutti." 
 Anche li` trovano un'infermiera (brutta) e le chiedono se c'e' un bambino di nome Italo. 
 "No, provate al piano di sopra." 
 I coniugi, poverini, sussultano e continuano la loro ascesa. Le scale sono scrostate e le pareti fatiscenti.
 Cartello: "Bambini bruttissimi."
 Si avvicinano ad un'infermiera, bruttissima anche lei, e le chiedono se c'e' un bambino di nome Italo. 
 L'infermiera scorre col dito la lista: "No, mi dispiace, provate su
 all'ultimo piano." 
 Gli scalini si riducono ad una scala a chiocciola e le mura sono solo mattoni, il soffitto e pieno di animalacci. Arrivano su e leggono il cartello:
ITALO


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si ed hai ragione,ma più che stronzi gli uomini mi sembrano coglioni...!Scriverei che c'è un coglione in ogni uomo,poi c'è chi ne ha due in senso astratto,e chi rimane coglione tutta la vita anche avendo due palle...!


Coglione  e stronzo ... Che dici sono due qualità che possono convivere in un unico individuo??? Io opto per il si :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (21 Maggio 2013)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Coglione e stronzo ... Che dici sono due qualità che possono convivere in un unico individuo??? Io opto per il si :mrgreen:


Adesso sono serio:gli uomini sono infantili,e nell'essere infantili sono stronzi e coglioni,sono deboli con le forti,e forti con le deboli,hanno la cattiveria dei bambini perchè tali son rimasti.


----------



## oscuro (21 Maggio 2013)

*Fiammetta*



oscuro ha detto:


> Adesso sono serio:gli uomini sono infantili,e nell'essere infantili sono stronzi e coglioni,sono deboli con le forti,e forti con le deboli,hanno la cattiveria dei bambini perchè tali son rimasti.


Rettifico il termine uomo con maschio.Io infatti non sono maschio sono un uomo.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Adesso sono serio:gli uomini sono infantili,e nell'essere infantili sono stronzi e coglioni,sono deboli con le forti,e forti con le deboli,hanno la cattiveria dei bambini perchè tali son rimasti.


Sei un passo avanti :up: però una curiosità questo lo affermi qui rispondendo a me ma vis a vis con una donna che ti interessa lo affermeresti lo stesso ?


----------



## oscuro (21 Maggio 2013)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sei un passo avanti :up: però una curiosità questo lo affermi qui rispondendo a me ma vis a vis con una donna che ti interessa lo affermeresti lo stesso ?


Assolutamente si,io ho sempre pensato che mostrarsi per quello che si è e si pensa sia una cosa giusta e che alla lunga paghi pure.....Si può piacere e si può piacere meno,almeno quando finisci a letto con una, sai che ha scelto te per quello che sei non per quello che gli hai fatto credere di essere!Mi sono sempre preso il gran lusso di essere sincero!


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Assolutamente si,io ho sempre pensato che mostrarsi per quello che si è e si pensa sia una cosa giusta e che alla lunga paghi pure.....Si può piacere e si può piacere meno,almeno quando finisci a letto con una, sai che ha scelto te per quello che sei non per quello che gli hai fatto credere di essere!Mi sono sempre preso il gran lusso di essere sincero!


:up::up::up:


----------



## lothar57 (21 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Adesso sono serio:gli uomini sono infantili,e nell'essere infantili sono stronzi e coglioni,sono deboli con le forti,e forti con le deboli,hanno la cattiveria dei bambini perchè tali son rimasti.



ciao caro....non esageriamo pero'....


Moratti e'uno che ci vede lungo pero'...perche'prendere Mazarri.........ahahahhah


----------



## perplesso (21 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Assolutamente si,io ho sempre pensato che mostrarsi per quello che si è e si pensa sia una cosa giusta e che alla lunga paghi pure.....Si può piacere e si può piacere meno,almeno quando finisci a letto con una, sai che ha scelto te per quello che sei non per quello che gli hai fatto credere di essere!Mi sono sempre preso il gran lusso di essere sincero!


professore,le va una birra?  chè mi dicono che offro solo alle donne sennò....


----------



## oscuro (21 Maggio 2013)

*Certo*



perplesso ha detto:


> professore,le va una birra? chè mi dicono che offro solo alle donne sennò....


Ma certo,a lei la birra a me un the freddo al limone!


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Maggio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> professore,le va una birra?  chè mi dicono che offro solo alle donne sennò....


Ed io? Io vorrei un gelato artigianale sorbetto di frutta e creme ... Tanto se siete per offrire una più una meno che costa :mrgreen:


----------



## perplesso (21 Maggio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ed io? Io vorrei un gelato artigianale sorbetto di frutta e creme ... Tanto se siete per offrire una più una meno che costa :mrgreen:


http://dolcipensieri.files.wordpress.com/2013/05/cocktail-di-frutta-55.jpg?w=500&h=750


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Maggio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> http://dolcipensieri.files.wordpress.com/2013/05/cocktail-di-frutta-55.jpg?w=500&h=750


:bacio:


----------



## Tebe (21 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No mi sembrano perse quelle che fanno una cosa, difendono le loro ragioni con le unghie e con i denti e poi si danno delle troie da sole.



l'ironia è inspiegabile in effetti.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Maggio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> è una troia, senza dubbio, ma sono affari suoi





Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> No, sono fatti suoi. È lei che decide quanto essere troia e con chi.





Tebe ha detto:


> l'ironia è inspiegabile in effetti.


Chiara era ironica?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Chiara era ironica?


Infatti non ero ironica, troia è parola corretta nella lingua italiana per esprimere quel concetto. Io la prendo come un dato di fatto, scevro da implicazioni morali.


----------



## Tebe (21 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Chiara era ironica?


Non mi riferivo a Chiara.
A me stessa.
Pensavo ti riferissi a me perchè ci ironizzo molto su questa parola che umanamente per me non ha nessun valore.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Maggio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Infatti non ero ironica, troia è parola corretta nella lingua italiana per esprimere quel concetto. Io la prendo come un dato di fatto, scevro da implicazioni morali.


Il sondaggio era partito da un giudizio negativo elaborato scherzosamente. Io non ci trovo nulla di scherzoso. Se ognuno dà il suo significato alle parole non ci intende più.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il sondaggio era partito da un giudizio negativo elaborato scherzosamente. Io non ci trovo nulla di scherzoso. Se ognuno dà il suo significato alle parole non ci intende più.


Purtroppo è un retaggio che permane nella mente di molte persone. Tutti cerchiamo di definire ciò che ci circonda: che l'accezione attribuita alla definizione sia positiva o negativa, spregiativa o vezzeggiativa dipende dal nostro carattere, cultura, storia personale. 
Per prima cosa non è scherzoso il comportamento indicato da quel termine: secondariamente dà molto fastidio che certe definizioni vengano da chi si può tranquillamente definire allo stesso modo, anche se dal punto di vista maschile. Ma tolto quello, non vedo perché non si debba dare alle cose il giusto appellativo. Possiamo ingentilire definendo: donna di facili costumi? Donna che non rispetta il patto coniugale? 
In giorno un amico col quale intrattenevo una relazione sessuale mi disse: ti senti troia tu? No. E allora, dove sta il problema se non nella testa di chi deve definirti così per sentirsi in pace col suo cervello?


----------



## Brunetta (22 Maggio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Purtroppo è un retaggio che permane nella mente di molte persone. Tutti cerchiamo di definire ciò che ci circonda: che l'accezione attribuita alla definizione sia positiva o negativa, spregiativa o vezzeggiativa dipende dal nostro carattere, cultura, storia personale.
> Per prima cosa non è scherzoso il comportamento indicato da quel termine: secondariamente dà molto fastidio che certe definizioni vengano da chi si può tranquillamente definire allo stesso modo, anche se dal punto di vista maschile. Ma tolto quello, non vedo perché non si debba dare alle cose il giusto appellativo. Possiamo ingentilire definendo: donna di facili costumi? *Donna che non rispetta il patto coniugale? *
> In giorno un amico col quale intrattenevo una relazione sessuale mi disse: ti senti troia tu? No. E allora, dove sta il problema se non nella testa di chi deve definirti così per sentirsi in pace col suo cervello?


Io direi il grassetto. Poi ogni caso è a sé. Per anni ho dato al termine un connotato negativo di chi usa gli altri per proprio (o almeno creduto tale) tornaconto. Poi ho scoperto che molti uomini lo usavano per definire la donna traditrice o che non ci stava con loro o all'opposto molto libera, senza nessuna sfumatura relativa al tradimento. In ogni caso è un termine offensivo che non mi piace, soprattutto se usato da uomini che si potrebbe definire ugualmente o peggio.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Maggio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Purtroppo è un retaggio che permane nella mente di molte persone. Tutti cerchiamo di definire ciò che ci circonda: che l'accezione attribuita alla definizione sia positiva o negativa, spregiativa o vezzeggiativa dipende dal nostro carattere, cultura, storia personale.
> Per prima cosa non è scherzoso il comportamento indicato da quel termine: *secondariamente dà molto fastidio che certe definizioni vengano da chi si può tranquillamente definire allo stesso modo,* anche se dal punto di vista maschile. Ma tolto quello, non vedo perché non si debba dare alle cose il giusto appellativo. Possiamo ingentilire definendo: donna di facili costumi? Donna che non rispetta il patto coniugale?
> In giorno un amico col quale intrattenevo una relazione sessuale mi disse: ti senti troia tu? No. E allora, dove sta il problema se non nella testa di chi deve definirti così per sentirsi in pace col suo cervello?


Questo è palesissimo.


----------



## Pitto (22 Maggio 2013)

Salve a tutti, io penso che una donna che tradisce, anche se sposata non sia da mettere alla gogna.Cè chi tradisce per sport, perché deve far collezionismo, chi tradisce perché si innamora, chi tradisce perché a casa manca qualcosa che non è necessariamente sempre e solo il sesso.


----------



## Simy (22 Maggio 2013)

Pitto ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, io penso che una donna che tradisce, anche se sposata non sia da mettere alla gogna.Cè chi tradisce per sport, *perché deve far collezionismo*, chi tradisce perché si innamora, chi tradisce perché a casa manca qualcosa che non è necessariamente sempre e solo il sesso.


questa è fantastica :rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (22 Maggio 2013)

Pitto ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, io penso che una donna che tradisce, anche se sposata non sia da mettere alla gogna.Cè chi tradisce per sport, perché deve far collezionismo, chi tradisce perché si innamora, chi tradisce perché a casa manca qualcosa che non è necessariamente sempre e solo il sesso.



Chiaro e preciso.

Benvenuto.


----------



## Pitto (22 Maggio 2013)

Grazie Acheo,


----------



## Pitto (22 Maggio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> questa è fantastica :rotfl:


Cara, ci sono donne che non gli basta un solo uomo, o un solo amante, e han l'agendina piena,questo intendo per collezionismo, .....beh anche uomini eh...


----------



## Simy (22 Maggio 2013)

Pitto ha detto:


> Cara, ci sono donne che non gli basta un solo uomo, o un solo amante, e han l'agendina piena,questo intendo per collezionismo, .....beh anche uomini eh...



si si avevo capito, ma era paragonarli a collezionisti che mi ha fatto ridere
benvenuto comunque


----------



## Ultimo (22 Maggio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> si si avevo capito, ma era paragonarli a collezionisti che mi ha fatto ridere
> benvenuto comunque


:mrgreen: cara.:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (22 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> :mrgreen: cara.:rotfl:


:mrgreen:


----------

